# Heat light?



## rae91 (Aug 20, 2013)

How long do I really need to keep a light on my chickens? They are about 3 weeks now and where I keep them is usually 75-80', I have 9 do you think I could take their light away or how do I wean them? Thanks!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They shouldn't be needing a light at all anymore, so I'd wean them off of it and harden them off.


----------



## rae91 (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay that's what I was hoping, thanks!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

rae91 said:


> How long do I really need to keep a light on my chickens? They are about 3 weeks now and where I keep them is usually 75-80', I have 9 do you think I could take their light away or how do I wean them? Thanks!


Once they are fully feathered they don't need any heat.


----------



## rae91 (Aug 20, 2013)

How long till they are usually fully feathered?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

rae91 said:


> How long till they are usually fully feathered?


It may take awhile, depending upon ambient temps in your area...the cooler it is, the quicker they feather out. Three weeks is pretty standard for weaning off the lamp and especially in temps like you are having. The sooner you take away that lamp, the sooner they will fledge out.

Some breeds take longer than other breeds to fully fledge, so don't worry if they are taking their time...it will happen sooner or later. They won't be too cold without all their feathers grown in...they will huddle together and the wing feathers really conserve a lot of their body heat.

Mine get weaned off the heat lamp entirely by the end of 3 wks in temps of 50 or greater.


----------



## ricky87 (Oct 11, 2013)

How long till they are usually fully feathered?i have also same these comment for your thread


----------



## zincsulfate (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know much about this.


----------

